# Top 5 Mods For A Newbie Please....



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi all!

We pick up our Outback this coming week, hopefully. I modded our pop up and the things I did were not only useful to use, but desireable to those who purchased it.

One of my favorite things was to mount a clothesline under one bunk end so that I had 4 small lines to hang towels, bathing suits and such on to dry. Any mods around for something like that on an Outback? If not, where do you all hang towels and bathing suits and such? There are 5 of us.

What would be considered the 5 most beneficial mods to a new Outback owner?

From reading, sounds like I am going to want to replace the blinds quickly. We already have a pad for the bunk vent to block sun while sleeping and a velco cover for the interior as well. Previous owners installed wire pull out drawers in the pantry, a power tongue jack, Maxxair covers and a power vent fan. They also replaced the radio with a spacesaver coffee pot; not a problem with us since we carry along a portable dvd player to listen to music outside without blasting it. Love the thought of the coffeemaker; I'm used to a coleman that fits on the outside stove.

Thanks for any ideas!
Sandy


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

If the top "drawer" in the kitchen is still a flip down door, you'll want to change it out to a real drawer.

If you have a dinette with under seat storage, it's very handy to add an access door on the end of the seat.

Hydraulic struts make it much easier to access the storage area under the front queen bed.

You'll probably want to add a shower rod and curtain, or a folding shower door, to the tub area.

You can get an over the door towel rack for the bathroom.

Guess that's five! Enjoy your new Outback


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Memory foam on the mattress, blind replacement, battery shutoff, relocation of rear support rails, tip out drawer mod...


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

x3 on the flip down drawer. It is the most frustrating thing and my first mod and the best! 2. The previous owners of my 23RS took off the panel under the front bed and glued a "bed skirt" of heavy material with velcro at the bottom to keep it down. Storage is for the kids clothes, kept in duffel bags. 3. Toilet paper holder from camping world, just one of those spring loaded bars to keep things from falling out of shelves. It was someone else's idea. 4. Flip down door under bathroom sink changed to the side with a shelf. I haven't done the shelf yet. 5. If it doesn't already have one, an electric jack. I need to figure how to get pictures on here.

Oh yeah, x2 on the memory foam. Don't leave home without it.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The most useful mod is to build a lift for the slide out bed. This is used while the bed is in closed position to support its weight instead of relying on the ceiling-mounted rails.

The second most important is a battery cut-off to disconnect battery from parasitic current draw while in storage, which eventually will kill the battery....that is unless your storage provides power for an automatic battery charger/plug in.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I, too, am a newbie as I have only had my outback since last fall. I have completed only four mods worth mentioning but I love each one!
1) 21" flatscreen TV mount with built-in DVD player in the dinette/living area. 2) Permanently mounted rope lights built into my awning for dim outside lighting at night...looks and feels awesome. 3) modification for storage of my slide-out bed supports. 4) External speakers mounted through the side wall. You can look up my reports on these modifications if you want better descriptions,


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

I am a newbie too and so the modifications I have made so far are more for comfort and personalization than anything else.

1. Feather pillow topper on top of the mattress for extra softness.

2. Photos on shelf above bed. I put them in foldout paper photo holders in the colors that match the bedroom. Light weight...won't break! Easy to store while traveling.

3. A beautiful bowl I bought when traveling at Easter to use for potato salad. (I was looking for a cheap bowl and got this one on clearance...a piece of wedgewood that was cheaper than anything else they had in the store! So check those clearance racks when you travel ladies!) I use it to keep on the table filled with snacks or fruit...it saves from having to store those things and looks nice and homey on the table.

4. I bought some cloth foldable bins for everyone and some non slip hangers. Now everyone has their own bin with their own clothes in it and a certain amount of hangers to hang clothes. You would not believe how much more organized this made things and actually gave us a little more space! I also got one of those things you hang in the closet that has dividers in it for folded sweaters and such...we all have a slot in which we put our extra shoes . Each person has their own slot....and one slot for shower shoes. I did not get the one for shoes...because I find that too small. We have it hanging next to our hanging clothes. Oh and the bins help with the packing process. I fold them down and keep them in the house...pack them before we leave and just slid them into the wardrobe! Snip...Snap!

5. I use the side table (between the two chairs) for the computer, so, I bought a little letter organizer to put to the back of the table. It is short and does not interfere with the window. I put journals and such in the top slot. Pencils, scissors and such in one of the small middle slots...dog leash in the other middle slot. In the bottom slot, I put cell phones, remotes, and pocket size tissues. Now everyone knows where everything is and I don't have to look at it thrown all over the place or hunt it down...and there is still plenty of room for the computer!! Actually more now that it is not sitting on top of everything.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I would say...

Power jack
Memory Foam
Add Coat/Towel Hooks
Lockable Knob for bathroom door
expandable shower rod
surge guard/low voltage protector

Then i would add on the Fun stuff









Pictures of mine in signature


----------

